# Xbox 360 Controller an PC?



## Bertie17 (7. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Xbox 360 Controller kabelgebunden hat den PC angeschlossen, Windows 10. Kein Problem, er wird offenbar auch erkannt, denn er erscheint im Geräte-Manager, wo er mir auch anzeigt, dass der Treiber auf aktuellen Stand ist. Ich kann ihn aber nicht benutzen, weil er sich jedes Mal mit der Xbox verbindet, wenn ich ihn anschalte. Sprich, die Xbox geht an und erkennt den Controller als Player 1. Kann ich den Controller irgendwie bei der Xbox deaktivieren, damit ich ihn am PC nutzen kann? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## PcJuenger (7. Mai 2017)

Ist's wirklich ein Kabel-Controller oder hast du einen Funk-Controller per Kabel angeschlossen?


----------



## Bertie17 (7. Mai 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ist's wirklich ein Kabel-Controller oder hast du einen Funk-Controller per Kabel angeschlossen?



ah, achso. Da gibt es einen Unterschied? Es ist ein Funk-Controller per Kabel angeschlossen. Jetzt wo du es sagst, er zeigt mir tatsächlich bei Geräte am PC an "Wireless Controller über Play&Charge Kit"...hmpf...bin ich doof...brauche ich dann einen Wireless Adapter oder kriegt man das auch ohne hin, wenn man so ein Kabel hat?


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Xbox 360 Controller kabelgebunden hat den PC angeschlossen, Windows 10. Kein Problem, er wird offenbar auch erkannt, denn er erscheint im Geräte-Manager, wo er mir auch anzeigt, dass der Treiber auf aktuellen Stand ist. Ich kann ihn aber nicht benutzen, weil er sich jedes Mal mit der Xbox verbindet, wenn ich ihn anschalte. Sprich, die Xbox geht an und erkennt den Controller als Player 1. Kann ich den Controller irgendwie bei der Xbox deaktivieren, damit ich ihn am PC nutzen kann? Danke für eure Hilfe!



Das Kabel am Controller ist wohl nur eine Ladekabel, oder?
Kannst Du das aus dem Controller ausziehen?


----------



## Bertie17 (7. Mai 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das Kabel am Controller ist wohl nur eine Ladekabel, oder?
> Kannst Du das aus dem Controller ausziehen?



Ja, ich bin wirklich ein Trottel 

Ist in der Tat gar kein wirklicher Kabelcontroller...oh man...


----------



## McDrake (7. Mai 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin wirklich ein Trottel
> 
> Ist in der Tat gar kein wirklicher Kabelcontroller...oh man...



Nö, du bist nicht der Trottel.
MS hätte da mit sehr wenig Aufwand was machen können, damit der Controller so funktioniert
Ok, ist die Sicht eines Techniknoobs


----------



## PcJuenger (8. Mai 2017)

Für den brauchst du dann tatsächlich einen Adapter, um ihn am PC verwenden zu können.


----------

